# CPC Exam Review - aminotransferases



## MARVLS (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone finding questions that only a Doctor would know? Some of the questions on the exam review is totally way off my league. I have a question,
A 68-year-old female suffers from chronic liver disease and needs a hepatic function panel performed every 6 months. Test include total bilirubin (82247), direct bilirubin (82248), total protein (84155), alanine aminotransferases (ALT and SGPT) (84460), asparte aminotransferases (AST and SGOT) (84450), and what other test?

A. 80061, 83718
B. 82040, 82247
C. 84295, 84450
D. 82040, 84075

I have the answer but, c'mon


----------



## garmab06 (Oct 29, 2008)

This is intended to have you address the Lab Panels CPT etc.


L. Ivonne Garcia CPC
Tucson, AZ


----------



## dmaec (Oct 30, 2008)

answer: D 
it's not a question only a doctor would know -it's just a lab panel question as garcia06 stated. and we as coders need to know what tests are included in panels.  Simply look CPT index under Blood Tests - you would see Hepatic Function 80076.. all we need to do is go to 80076 to see what tests are included in the Hep Function test...


----------



## eyusico (Feb 3, 2009)

*which book is beneficial for the CPC national exam???*

Hello all  ... I completed the medical coding class last Dec 2008.. now I am looking into reviewing for the exam to get certified... I saw two books that is by Carol Buck... one is CPC coding exam review 2009 with the CD.. the other one is Study Guide 2009 CPC and with the CD as well...  also which medical dictionary is resourceful??? Can you please advice me which text book is beneficial for preparing for the exam... Much appreciate for the input... Thanks in advance..

Leah


----------

